# Synod of the Reformed Presbyterian Church of Ireland



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 9, 2008)

The 2008 Synod of the Reformed Presbyterian Church of Ireland (Covenanters) meets in Faughan Reformed Presbyterian Meeting House (pictured above), Londonderry this evening and will finish on Wednesday night with a Missionary Rally led by Pastor David Vaughan (a Reformed Baptist missionary in France).

Although I shall not be attending any of the meetings myself, it is hoped that the Synod will be a harmonious gathering and a period of blessing for the church.

I know of one Puritan Board member who once visited our Synod (ADKing), has anyone else ever been over?


----------



## ADKing (Jun 9, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> The 2008 Synod of the Reformed Presbyterian Church of Ireland (Covenanters) meets in Faughan Reformed Presbyterian Meeting House (pictured above), Londonderry this evening and will finish on Wednesday night with a Missionary Rally led by Pastor David Vaughan (a Reformed Baptist missionary in France).
> 
> Although I shall not be attending any of the meetings myself, it is hoped that the Synod will be a harmonious gathering and a period of blessing for the church.
> 
> I know of one Puritan Board member who once visited our Synod (ADKing), has anyone else ever been over?



And a very delightful time it was indeed. The concluding missionary rally was particularly edifying that year. I remember Ted Donnelly's sermon and the hundreds of people joined in psalm singing. I will be in prayer for synod this year, Daniel. Is it possible to let us know the highlights when you find out?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 9, 2008)

ADKing said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > The 2008 Synod of the Reformed Presbyterian Church of Ireland (Covenanters) meets in Faughan Reformed Presbyterian Meeting House (pictured above), Londonderry this evening and will finish on Wednesday night with a Missionary Rally led by Pastor David Vaughan (a Reformed Baptist missionary in France).
> ...




I should be able to do that; but I hope that there will be no "highlights" as that is usually a good sign.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 9, 2008)

Just out of curiosity what does the inside of the Church look like ?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 9, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Just out of curiosity what does the inside of the Church look like ?



Give me a moment or two.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 9, 2008)

Try this:


----------



## Christusregnat (Jun 20, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Try this:



Just curious, do they have women leading the worship, or participating in the deliberations?

Adam


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jun 20, 2008)

Christusregnat said:


> Daniel Ritchie said:
> 
> 
> > Try this:
> ...



Most likely that is the precentor. She is like the organist of the RP.


----------



## ADKing (Jun 20, 2008)

Any updates, Daniel?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 20, 2008)

ADKing said:


> Any updates, Daniel?



Nothing much to report; highlights were these:

Rev. Geoffrey Allen was official accepted as a minister of the denomination.

Some changes to Reformed Theological Colleges curriculum - learning of Greek and Hebrew will be staggered - all Greek 1st year, all Hebrew 2nd year, both languages 3rd year.

Students at RTC will have to do a 6 month placement with a minister after they complete their academic course.


----------

